# Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?



## el-roberto (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo 
ich fahre vom 1.-5. April zum ersten mal nach Dänemark zum Hochseeangeln, und zwar nach Thyboron auf die MS Orca H. 
Habt ihr eventuell noch ein paar Tipps für mich(Gerät, Köder, sonstige wichtige Sachen)? 
Als Rute dachte ich an meine Shakespeare Zenith Power Pilk 2,70m 30-190g mit einer Abu Cardinal 177CSW bespult mit 0.22er Corastrong. Reicht diese Combo Für die dortigen Verhältnisse aus? Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr noch ein Paar Tipps hättet. Danke schon einmal im Voraus.


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

du brauchst ne pilkrute bis 300 g wg . dazu ne 20 - 30 lbs bootsrute und am besten noch ne 50 lbs.von der länge 2.10 -2.70m.
pilker bis 400 g , blei bis nen kilo.
möglichst große haken.
rolle am besten multi mit 0.25 und 0.30 m geflochten und ne stationäre mit min. 017 geflochten.
vorfachschnur 0.70 bis 1 mm evtl auch stahl.


----------



## el-roberto (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

also kann ich auch gleich meine komplette norgeausrüstung mitnehmen(30 lbs bootsrute,multi mit 500m 0,30er,pilker bis 750g)? Welche Paternoster gehen am besten?


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*



el-roberto schrieb:


> also kann ich auch gleich meine komplette norgeausrüstung mitnehmen(30 lbs bootsrute,multi mit 500m 0,30er,pilker bis 750g)? Welche Paternoster gehen am besten?


 
deine norgeausrüstung sollte reichen !

das mit den paternostern  kann keiner beantworten :q pilkvorvach mit mack oder twister geht ja eigendlich immer was mit .


----------



## el-roberto (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

alles klar danke:m


----------



## Costas (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> deine norgeausrüstung sollte reichen !
> 
> das mit den paternostern  kann keiner beantworten :q pilkvorvach mit mack oder twister geht ja eigendlich immer was mit .



Hier in DK werden die Tintenfische (Octapus) am meisten verwendet und gekauft. Weiss aber nicht wieso. Ich selbst habe mit den Gummimacks und Twister genauso gut gefangen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> du brauchst ne pilkrute bis 300 g wg . dazu ne 20 - 30 lbs bootsrute und* am besten noch ne 50 lbs.*von der länge 210 -*2.70m.*
> pilker bis 400 g , blei bis nen kilo.
> möglichst große haken.
> rolle am besten multi mit 0.25 und 0.30 m geflochten und ne stationäre mit min. 017 geflochten.
> vorfachschnur 0.70 bis 1 mm evtl auch stahl.


 



Viel Freude mit der Combi. :q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Viel Freude mit der Combi. :q
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


haha hab dich auch lieb :q:l lass uns die stöcke schütteln |bigeyes:q:k
ne 50 lbs hab ich ich bei sowas immer dabei ( 2,10 m ) !


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

und punkt , komma ,strich fertig ist das mondgesicht |bigeyes:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> haha hab dich auch lieb :q:l lass uns die stöcke schütteln |bigeyes:q:k
> ne 50 lbs hab ich ich bei sowas immer dabei (* 2,10 m ) ![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogfish (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Wenn ihr einen Longtörn macht (Wetterabhängig) und im Tiefen oder an Wracks angelt, ist eine 20 - 30 lbs. Ausrüstung sicher angebracht.
Ansonsten reicht m. M. nach eine mittelschwere Ausrüstung. Auf jeden Fall würde ich ein paar Watti´s und Seeringler mitnehmen. 

Viel Spaß und Petri #h
Achim

p.s. Ich fahre nie wieder mit der ORCA H, aber vielleicht ist sie ja besser geworden.


----------



## el-roberto (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

was man hier in forum über den unfreundlichen skipper und die qualität der touren mit der orca h liest, gibt mir ja echt zu denken...bringt es was, mit giant jighead und royber-jig zu angeln oder bin ich mit pilkern besser aufgehoben?


----------



## Costas (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*



dogfish schrieb:


> p.s. Ich fahre nie wieder mit der ORCA H, aber vielleicht ist sie ja besser geworden.



jetzt bin ich aber neugierig geworden. wieso nicht, wenn ich fragen darf?

noch angemerkt, dass ich die orca nur vom namen her kenne.


----------



## dogfish (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Ich war zuletzt Ende März 2009 auf der ORCA H. Der Skipper war mürrisch, das Essen eine Katastrophe (wirklich ungenießbar),
Null gaffen, keine Ansagen über Wassertiefe, Drift etc. 
Andere Kutter bieten da deutlich mehr für´s gleiche Geld.
Fairer Weise muss ich sagen, dass das Schiff sauber war, mit ordentlichen Kabinen und guten Sanitäranlagen, aber das bieten Andere eben auch.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

hängt häufig auch mit den anglern zusammen! noch nie gehabt sowas , egal was geschrieben wurde wie unfreundlich doch so manche sind !
vor allem dann das gemotze , hier ist kein fisch oder zu teuer , essen schmeckt nicht ( nicht beim bund gewesen ?? ) scheiß wetter usw.!!!!


----------



## Harrie (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Achim warst du mit Matze oben?
Wenn, dann habt ihr doch sehr gut gefangen!


----------



## dogfish (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

@Harrie
Ja, es war die Tour mit Matze & Co, ist eigentlich immer die gleiche Truppe und wir haben trotzdem viel Spaß gehabt.:q
Außerdem habe ich habe glaube ich nirgends geschrieben dass wir schlecht gefangen haben.
Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ganescha (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Hallo an alle Petrijünger,

freue mich diese Beitäge gefunden zu haben. Habe selber gerade eine Frage losgelassen unter dem "Thema Boots/Kutterangeln - welche (Allround) Rolle für die Ostsee". 

Da ich mich ja nun praktisch noch gar nicht auskenne, würde ich gerne wissen, was denn in DK, Bereich wie zuvor genannt, alles an den Haken gehen kann. Da war ja von mittelschwerem Zeug mit Multirolle die Rede. Ist das wegen großer Tiefen, oder Hängern an Wracks, oder auch wegen der kapitaleren Naturgeschöpfe die dort eventuell vorkommen?

Hatte auch gefragt, was es vor der norwegischen Küste im Bereich Sagerak zu fangen gibt, und welche Ausrüstung beim Pilken und Grundangeln erforderlich ist.

Wer hat Erfahrung mit dem Überlisten von Steinbeißern. Die habe ich bislang nur per Foto oder im Fischladen gesehen. Werde mich dazu aber weiter in den Seiten durcharbeiten.

Viel Spass weiterhin

Martin


----------



## saiblingsjäger (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Hey El Roberto,

schau dir mal meinen reisebericht von 2009 an. Weißes Riff/Thyboron. War auch auf der Orca H und war/bin restlos begeistert! Bin die Woche nach Dir wieder auf der Orca und heiß wie nochmal was. Der Käptn ist alles anderes als mürrisch, der Service und das Schiff gut! Nur am Essen hätte noch etwas gearbeitet werden können aber auf einer Kuttertour darf man wohl nicht von einer 3 Sterne Küche ausgehen...;-)
Zum Gerät... Laß dein Wracktackle ruhig daheim. Es gilt am weißen Riff auch leicht fängt mehr. Bei ruhiger See langt ein Ostseegeschirr allemal, teilweise habe ich Pilker unter 100gr gefischt! Bei etwas rauhere See hat mir meine leichte Norge Pilken WG bis 200gr völlig ausgereicht. Als Rolle habe ich fürs w.Riff eine Slammer 460 und eine Captiva 6000 mit einer 25lbs PowerPro. Pilker solltest Du auf alle Fälle von 100-200gr alles dabei haben. Binde deine Vorfächer selber mit ein bis zwei Springern, Gummifische bis 10cm und Twister sind super fängig. 
Allerdings spare nicht an Kleinteilen, gute Sprengringe und nicht die billigsten Drillinge 2/0 bis 3/0 sind Pflicht. Und wechsel den ganzen Schmotz von den Pilkern gleich aus!
Hast sicher eine super Zeit auf der Orca wenn da Wetter mitspielt!! Käptn und Schiff sind wirklich top!
Freu mich auf deinen Bericht!
Petri
Saiblingsjäger

@Quappenjäger, das weiße Riff liegt nicht vor Island...;-) Leider...;-)


----------



## zanderman111 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Auf Ostseegeschirr alleine würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Auch wenn wenig Wellengang da ist kann die Strömung doch sehr stark sein. Pilker bis 500gr sind dann angesagt. Und beim Natrköderangeln Bleie von 750-1000gr. Pack mal lieber mehr als zu wenig ein. Und ne 30lbs-Rute mit vernünftiger Multi sollte immer aufs Riff mitgenommen werden, 25er geflecht reicht auf der Multi allemal. Und immer daran denken: Der Pilker, der als erstes unten ist, fängt meistens auch als erstes....


----------



## saiblingsjäger (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Servus nochmal,

sicher sollte man fürs weiße Riff etwas mehr dabei haben... Trotzdem langt hier wirklich eine gute Stationär Rolle und eine leichte bzw schwerere Pilkrute.... Die Truppe von mir fährt seit über 10 Jahren ans weiße Riff, glaube das ist genug Erfahrung. Sicher ist es etwas anderes wenn man Wracktouren bucht, das ist das schwere gerät natürlich Pflicht. In der Regel fährt der Käptn aber nicht soweit bzw so tief.... Das überläßt er eher der Emm Line mit den Angebotenen 24 Std Törn die wirklcih uaf die Knochen gehen... Und vergesst bitte auch nicht das es hier ums weiße Riff und nicht ums gelbe geht!!!!
Zandermann Du hast schon im Seegebiet um Thyboron gefischt?

Gruß
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## zanderman111 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

yepp, ich habe schon Wracktouren mit der Bodil gemacht und war auch schon auf dem weissen Riff draussen. Angeltiefe war 80-140 m bei den Wracks (erster Tag) und zweiter um 60m. Ende März geht es (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) für drei Tage offshore. Weisses Riff bin ich auf 40m Wassertiefe gerade mal mit 400gr runtergekommen. Anderes mal reichten 120 gr. Deshalb pack ich, egal ob w. oder g. Riff *immer *beides ein. Sicher ist sicher....


----------



## Luis2008 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Eine Rute mit 3,0 m, WG bis 180g ,eine 4000 Sationärrolle mit 18er geflochtener und Pilker bis max. 150g. Damit bin ich letztes Jahr bestens zurecht gekommen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*



Luis2008 schrieb:


> Eine Rute mit 3,0 m, WG bis 180g ,eine 4000 Sationärrolle mit 18er geflochtener und Pilker bis max. 150g. Damit bin ich letztes Jahr bestens zurecht gekommen.
> 
> Viel Spaß


 
in der ostsee bin ich mit 4.00 m und 1,2 kg blei letztes jahr auch schon ausgekommen |kopfkrat|bigeyes
man sollte schon auf einiges vorbereitet sein ! 
schönwetter reicht in der ostsee auch nen 30 g piker !
lieber zuviel takle dabei aber dafür für alles gerüstet !!!#h


----------



## el-roberto (3. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

danke für eure tipps.werd meinen ugly stik dann wohl doch dazupacken...


----------



## Stühmper (3. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

@El-Roberto

Mach Dir keine Sorgen.....bei guten Seewetter werdet Ihr gut

bis sehr gut fangen .

Nehme *nur *für Dich eine 100Liter Kühlbox mit...mindestens !!!

Der Kapitän hat mein vollstes Vertrauen , und Marco ist normal

ein sehr Umgänglicher Typ....|kopfkrat...oder nicht 

Ich bin Ende Mai auf der Orca H...und im Juli...und im August..

dann kann ich warscheinlich noch unter dem Tannenbaum

Fisch statt Pute essen  #6

Laß Dich nicht ärgern....

Stühmper


----------



## el-roberto (4. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

na dann ist ja gut...hab nämlich in verschiedenen foren gelesen, dass es mit der orca h immer weiter abwärts geht, seitdem der alte skipper gestorben ist... naja ich werds selbst rausfinden und schreib euch nen bericht


----------



## Ganescha (4. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*



el-roberto schrieb:


> na dann ist ja gut...hab nämlich in verschiedenen foren gelesen, dass es mit der orca h immer weiter abwärts geht, seitdem der alte skipper gestorben ist... naja ich werds selbst rausfinden und schreib euch nen bericht


 
Liebe Leute,

ich möchte hiermit einmal höflich zu bedenken geben, dass Äußerungen, wie sie hier oben ins Netz gestellt werden, unmittelbar die Existenz der Betroffenen gefärden können.

Deshalb meine ich, sollten solche Äußerungen bzw. Zitate, wenn überhaupt, nur dann veröffentlicht werden, wenn sie auf Tatsachen und nicht auf Überlieferungen beruhen, wie hier wohl unmissverständlich geschehen.

Natürlich ist so ein Forum auch dazu da, sich mit Erfahrungen, praktisch egal welcher Art, zu beschäftigen. Es sollte dabei jedoch - wenn es wie gesagt, um die Existenz anderer geht - mit entsprechender Umsicht vorgegangen werden, denn der mit schlimmsten Tod den man sterben kann, ist der, der durch Rufmord ausgelöst wird!!!

Sein wir doch mal realistisch: Auch unter den Kunden gibt es notorische Nörgler, die man aber auch mit gar nichts zufrieden stellen kann. Objektive Berichte sind von solchen Person wohl nicht zu erwarten. Nicht selten sind es gerade solche Leute, die andere unberechtigt im Misskredit bringen!

Ich möchte ferner dazu anraten, eine etwaige Unzufriedenheit z.B. mit dem Skipper oder Bootsbetreiber direkt vor Ort - von Angesicht zu Angesicht - zu äußern. (Dazu bedarf es jedoch einer gewissen Zivilkurrage, und wie es damit vielfach in der Befölkerung steht, muss ich ja wohl nicht beschreiben, oder?!) So hat der Betroffene wenigstens eine Change sich den Vorwürfen zu stellen. Und, kein Mensch kann auf Dauer so dumm sein, die Meinungen seiner Kunden zu ignorieren. Auf diesem Wege wäre wohl allen gedient.

Mit besten Grüßen und Wünschen für alle

Martin


----------



## gohfelder (4. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*



el-roberto schrieb:


> na dann ist ja gut...hab nämlich in verschiedenen foren gelesen, dass es mit der orca h immer weiter abwärts geht, seitdem der alte skipper gestorben ist... naja ich werds selbst rausfinden und schreib euch nen bericht



Hallo zusammen!
Da kann ich mich nur Martin anschließen! Solch unbedacht losgelassene Behauptungen sind sehr gefährlich und sind vollkommen unangebracht. Ich selbst bin auch noch nie mit Marco gefahren, und würde nie soetwas schreiben ohne meine eigenen Erfahrungen vorweisen zu können.

Petri, Bernd


----------



## Costas (4. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Hallo

Ich finde auch, dass man hier vorsichtig mit Äusserungen sein muss, aber noch vosichtiger sollte man sein, wie man Ässerungen interpretiert. Als Zahlenmensch - und nicht deutschsprachig - bin etwas schlecht beim schreiben, deswegen versuche ich das hier mit Zahlen zu erklären:

Annahme: 

100 Fahrten werden mit dem Schiff XY gemacht. Davon sind....

...25 top -> 2-3 berichten hier
...50 mässig/gut -> niemand berichtet hier, ausser man wird danach gefragt
...25 flop -> 5-10 berichten hier!

Das ist meine persönliche Einschätzung.

Grüsse aus dem Norden #h
Costas


----------



## el-roberto (6. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

ich wollte mit dem post auch keinem zu nahe treten, sondern nur den eindruck zeigen, den man bekommt, wenn man seine finger über die orca h durchs internet laufen lässt.ich selbst fahre *ohne* vorurteile oder sonstiges nach dänemark und werde die in den foren vertrenen meinungen doch hoffentlich widerlegen können, wenn ich wieder da bin.*es bleibt nicht zu vergessen, dass ich auch sehr viele positive rezensionen gelesen habe*. mich hats nur gewundert, dass es auch viele negative äußerungen gab aber diese gibts warscheinlich bei jedem kutter.wenn ich jemandem zu nahe getreten bin, dann bitte ich hiermit vielmals um entschuldigung


----------



## saiblingsjäger (8. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Check doch mal das Kutterboard.de da findest Du glaub ich nur positives. Die Orca ist dort auch Werbepartner. Wie schon vorher gesagt, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, das kein Käptn/Kutter steuern kann, wirst Du mehr als zufrieden sein... Und wenn wegen Schlechtwetter mal ein Tag ausfällt, gilt es diese Entscheidung auch zu respektieren! Wenn Du einmal bei mehr als 7bft auf hoher See warst wünscht Du dir das nicht mehr... Habe selber schonmal fast 2 Wochen in DK auf eine Ausfahrt zum gelben Riff gewartet wegen ungünstigsten Wetterverhältnissen. 
Trotzdem hab ich noch eine Bitte! Auch wenn man schlechtes erlebt hat sollte man das erzählen aber Bitte erst wenn es erlebt wurde.... Nur das hilft weiter. Und nochmal bei Kuttertouren ist meist das Wetter Schuld an "schlechten" berichten. Lies Dir doch nochmal die Rezessionen durch dann wirst Du das feststellen. Die einen Unker schimpfen wenn bei zuviel Wind rausgefahren wird und alle :voder wenn im Hafen geblieben wird unds langweilig wird... (Dann pack dein Heringzeug und auf nach Hivide Sande an die Schleuße...)
Bin scho auf deinen Bericht gespannt, bin ja selber die Woche nach Dir auf der Orca!
Tight Lines!
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## el-roberto (10. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

mit welchen pilkerfarben komm ich denn ab besten zurecht? hab gerade meine kiste ausm schrank geholt und festgestellt, dass von norge hauptsächlich die rot/schwarzen bzw. gelb/orangenen pilker übrig geblieben sind. hab noch ein paar silberlinge aber halt hauptsächlich die anderen beiden farben. gibts noch eine farbe, die *UNBEDINGT *mit aufs weiße riff sollte oder spielt die pilkerfarbe eine eher untergeordnete rolle?


----------



## saiblingsjäger (10. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Gelb/Orange is ne Bank... Als Beifänger der Tendex/Sandra...meine Erfahrung. Wie immer sind starke Kontrastfarben am besten. Fluofarben sind hier auch super gut als Beifänger. zu deiner Zeit ist auch immer silber/blau nen versuch wert. Wie überall zu der Zeit. Schreck auch aber nicht zwei Beifänger zu binden es wird sich lohnen! Sonst brachst Du nix...;.-)


----------



## el-roberto (12. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

wunderbar
@saiblingsjäger:
P.S. hab ungefähr das gleiche Problem wie du vor ungefähr einem Jahr.
Meine Schnur (0.22er/16kg Corastrong von Cormoran) reißt bei ner 10 kg Hantelscheibe in der Mitte durch.habs einfach mal getestet,weil ich neugierig geworden bin. *Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach ner Schnur, die gut ist, aber nicht unbedingt mehr als 25-30€/300m kosten sollte.     *

*    Habt ihr da ein Paar Tipps?*


----------



## zanderman111 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

hast ne PN. Ich rate Dir zur Powerline.....


----------



## el-roberto (12. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

die macht schon echt was her, ist aber ein bisschen teuer.ich dachte eher an die *Sänger Speciflex Dyneema*, oder ist die nicht so pralle?


----------



## Hamburgspook (12. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Vergiss vor allem die Erstzspule mit 500m nicht. Ich habe mir letzte mal jeweils 2X250 m abgerissen. Da war nichts zu machen.


----------



## seefisch 2005 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Habe im Mai 2009 zwei ausfahrten mit Marco und der Orca H
gemacht. Marco ist ein stiller und freundlicher Mensch ebenso wie Reinhard und Anders sehr freundlich sind!
#h
Übrigens Frühstück und Mittag sind auch Top.
Zum Tackle wollen Dich hier glaube ich einige Neppen|supergri
Marco fährt entweder in die westliche Nordsee oder zum 
Weißen Riff wie es für die Tyske von Dänen genannt wird,
die genaue Bedeutung wird Marco Dir bestimmt gerne erklären.
Die Wassertiefe in der geangelt wird beträgt um 25 m. Am besten eignen sich kurze Bootsruten mit 200 bis 400 gr.
Wurfgewicht. Die Ruten sollten eine sensieble Spitze haben z.b. RHINO DF:vik:
Pilker sollten überwiegend 100 bis 250 gr. und 2/3 75 , 300 und 400 gr. mitgenommen werden.:vik:
Als Beifänger sind Rote Maks und Schwarze/Rote Twister
in 4/0 bis 6/0 top.
Du solltest immer dicht am Grund angeln und keine zu langgezogenen bewegungen machen.
Ich konnte Marco bei meiner letzten ausfahrt nach dem Mittag über die Schulter schauen,da ich schon genug gefangen hatte,und kann wirklich nur sagen Wer nicht fängt Angelt falsch.


----------



## saiblingsjäger (13. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Hey El Roberto,

jaja die Schnurfrage! Habe mittlerweile so ziemlich alle durchgetestet und am besten (nach meiner Testbewertung) ist eindeutig die Power Pro in 22 & 28. An 2.ter Stelle kommt die geflochtene von Stroft mit der neuen Stren. Den 3ten Platz hat bei mir die Whiplasch danach die Dynafill (günstig, hat ein Kollege in 0.20 letztes Jahr neben mir gefischt und keine Probleme gehabt). Leider sind die Top Schnüre relativ teuer aber halten wenigstens was Sie versprechen... 
Also... mein Tip wäre die Power Pro in 0,23 oder 0,28 oder die Dynafill wenns günstiger sein soll. Hast ja meinen Thread von letzten Jahr gelesen... Man muß aber dazu sagen das solche Test nie dem realen Angeln/Belastung entsprechen und die meisten Schnüre hier halten. Trotzdem sind die Tragkraftangaben sehr irreführend. Die einzigste richtige Angabe sind die Tragkraftwerte von Stroft, die kann man auch auf alle anderen Marken umlegen und weiß dann ungefähr wo man dran ist. 
Vui Spaß am Riff und gutes Wetter!
Saiblingsjäger


----------



## karljani (14. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Hallo,

wir waren schon mehrfach auf der Orca H und fahren auch wieder im Mai  mit der Orca zum Angeln.
Gib doch Bitte einen kurzen Bericht wie es bei euch war.

Zu deinen Fragen angele so leicht wie möglich mit höchstens 2 Beifänger ,  wenn du gerne auswirfst am besten ganz ohne Beifänger.

Pilker von  60 gr - 150 gr je nach Strömung.

Die Rute ist OK.

Reisetabletten wären auch von großem Vorteil, denn der Seegang ist  anders als in der Ostsee:v.

Gruß
Swen


----------



## Stühmper (15. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

@All

Der Saiblingsjäger hat Recht die Orca H ist dort Werbepartner

...aber zum Thema nur Positives möchte ich sagen : Es war
bis jetzt noch *keiner *von der Bande mit Marco auf der Nordsee und so konnte noch *nichts Negatives *geschrieben werden #d

*Aber *wenn sich ein Kapitän Freiwillig in einen Forum anmeldet 
und dann sagt ,,Huhu ich bin der Marco '' und Tipps gibt und hier und da mal nen' Schnack hält......dann wirkt das doch auch gleich Positiv #6

Und am 29. und 30. Mai ( hoffe das Wetter spielt mit ) wird auf der Ms Orca H der Rock n' Roll zelebriert  Da bin *ich*
mir ganz sicher...das wird die Fahrt wo sich der Kapitän ins
Zeug legt...später in der AW und K+K zulesen .

Werden hoffentlich viele Bilders für Euch mitbringen |uhoh:...

Thomas ,, Stühmper '' Stühm


----------



## Haui 006 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Hallo,
im Zusammenhang mit dem Verschwinden der Ms Arctik Janus hatte ich hier schon mal einiges zu dem Umgang und Methoden der Angelkutter unter deutscher Leitung geschrieben. Schon die AGB sind möglichst genau vor einer Buchung zu lesen. Bei den meisten Booten erfolgt keine Rückzahlung bei Fahrtenausfall durch schlechtes Wetter und Schäden am Schiff ( dies geschieht oft am 2.3.4.´Tag einer Reise die Leute verlassen dann das Boot und oh Wunder zur nächsten Ausfahrt ist das Schiff ohne ersichtliche Arbeiten wieder einsatzfähig). Auch bei genauestens bekannter, beginnender Schlechtwetterlage werden an Bord kommende Gäste für die gesamte Reisezeit zur Kasse gebeten und nach etlichen Verzögerungen im Hafen gibt es eine kurze Fahrt und dann war es das, der Rest fällt aus.

Ganz anders erlebte ich den Umgang auf dänischen Booten.  Da wird flexibel versucht dem Kunden auch bei schwierigen Verhältnissen noch Fahrten zu ermöglichen. Die Bezahlung erfolgt entsprechend der erbrachten Leistung. Zuviel bezahltes Geld gibt es zurück.
Für den größeren Angelerfolg spicht auch die bessere Gewässerkenntnis der dänischen Skipper die alle mal Fischer in den Regionen waren. 
Eine zusätzliche Beköderung aller Anbißstellen einer Angel mit Naturködern ist sehr von Vorteil. Fisch- Shrimps- und Krabbenstücke sind sehr erfolgreich.

Gruß Haui 006


----------



## saiblingsjäger (26. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

Sers Haui,

und was hat das mit der Orca H und Thyboron zu tun?


----------



## el-roberto (29. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/thyboron

hab mal den windfinder gefragt.was sagt ihr zu den daten? sind die noch gut zum rausfahren? wir wollen freitag, samstag und evtl. noch sonntag jeweils ne tagestour machen. ich kenne mich mit solchen wetterdaten nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## Costas (29. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*



el-roberto schrieb:


> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/thyboron
> 
> hab mal den windfinder gefragt.was sagt ihr zu den daten? sind die noch gut zum rausfahren? wir wollen freitag, samstag und evtl. noch sonntag jeweils ne tagestour machen. ich kenne mich mit solchen wetterdaten nicht wirklich aus...



Hi

Es ist unmöglich, so lange im voruas eine Windprognose für den Nordsee zu machen. Dort kann sich die Situation sehr schnell ändern. Man hat 2 Tage vorher ungefähr eine Ahnung und erst am Tag davor weiss man es genauer.

Ich gucke immer hier: LINK

Da gibt's eine 2-Tagesprognose. Pfeil nach rechts drücken, um die Windstärke stundenweise zu sehen. Allgemeine Regel: Bei Wind von über 10m/s fährt man nicht raus.

Gruss
costas


----------



## el-roberto (29. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*



> Es ist unmöglich, so lange im voruas eine Windprognose für den Nordsee zu machen. Dort kann sich die Situation sehr schnell ändern. Man hat 2 Tage vorher ungefähr eine Ahnung und erst am Tag davor weiss man es genauer.


stimmt hab ich auch grad bemerkt die daten ändern sich auf der seite ja ständig.naja da kann ich nur auf gutes wetter hoffen sonst müssen wir uns wohl noch brandungsgeschirr ausborgen


----------



## Stühmper (29. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

@El-Roberto

Ich drück Dir fest die Daumen das alles klappt  #h

*Denn *, ich bin Neugierig auf den Fangbericht von der Orca H -

und *nicht vergessen *: schöne Grüsse vom Stühmper  :m

Danke Dir !


----------



## saiblingsjäger (29. März 2010)

*AW: Tipps für Weißes Riff/ Thyboron/ Orca H?*

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...hersage_details/?id=DK0RA0028&d=4&prev=16days

Schau mal hier! bei 4bft schaut noch alles gut aus!
Petri!
Saiblingsjäger


----------

